# Helfyr Grave



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I am starting a new obelisk/column style grave stone for this year but wanted to add a bit of twist... lighting it us from inside, so as to give the impression that the grave is not dormant...

The piece would stand at about 6' high and in addition to the strings of orange LED mini-lights that I would place within the interior cavity, there would also be a 10" fan that blows straight up into a urn at the top of the column. Normally of course the urn would be decorative, but in this case, with the fan directing air flow directly into the urn cavity I would also add another string of LED minis and light-weight orange, red, and yellow plastic "flames" (so as to flicker in the exhausting fan air).

I found that the fan needs to suck air in from below, so the idea would be to create about a 1" gap around the base of the column... which then hopefully gives a nice eery ground effect lighting as well.

Concept render:










The 2x3 & 3/8 plywood carcass is built now. Tomorrow I can start foaming and post some update photos as well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That will be Epic


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That ought to look mighty cool.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is the column separate from the lighted section? And are the words going to cut all the way through or have some thin kind of paper between them and the light source? So would that offer enough gap for air to be sucked into or do you need to create another gap.
The concept looks great and look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, it is actually 3 pieces: the two lower tiers are the base, the central column is the second piece, and the third piece is the cap stone and urn.

Here are some progress photos (note that the 1x2 framing inside the central column is now been ripped out as it was too flimsy and rebuilt with 2x2 and 2x4.

Basic Assembly (dry fit):









Lower Piece - first 2 tiers









Central Column - Now been rebuilt using 2xx and 2x4 (1x2 was too weak) 









The old flower pot... I broke the top trying to drill 1.5" hole thru the base today...









I had to scramble and get a new top and re-use the old base to make a new urn:


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

That's really cool! Might have to "borrow" that idea. 
Can't wait to see video/pics of the finished product.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

A magnificent idea!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

gma said:


> That's really cool! Might have to "borrow" that idea.
> Can't wait to see video/pics of the finished product.


Sure! If you want my SketchUp! model just let me know - I'd happy to share with anyone who wants it.

Here is the basic framing (exploded) c/w dimensioning:









Here is the "skinned" image:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is going to be a very handsome column - and heavy, too


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I think I need to take a wood working class!


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

This is great. I have an idea for an obelisk that is along the same lines that I am trying to put together this weekend. No fan but internally lit.


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful build! The internal lighting begs for that undulating watery effect.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

@ Roxy: It's actually not too heavy... in pieces. The two main parts can be picked up by one arm and easily carried in two.

@Neverhart: Yes, that is what what I am trying to attain. One trick might be to use a flickering set of LED mini-lights (my original proposition), but right now I am gravitating toward using an FS-2 starter with either incandescent or CFL bulbs (does anyone know if florescent starters work on low voltage CFL bulbs??) - both of which would be coloured (red, yellow, etc). The effect would be less "fluid" and more "flicker".

Update: at this point, the fan (10") just does not seem to have the ummph to get enough CFMs up to the top of the tower and into the bowl. There is a small breeze (even after I channeled it), but not enough to lift the plastic flames. I think for now, I will just try adding some "glow" lighting to inside the urn and go with that.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hellvin said:


> @ Roxy: It's actually not too heavy... in pieces. The two main parts can be picked up by one arm and easily carried in two.
> 
> @Neverhart: Yes, that is what what I am trying to attain. One trick might be to use a flickering set of LED mini-lights (my original proposition), but right now I am gravitating toward using an FS-2 starter with either incandescent or CFL bulbs (does anyone know if florescent starters work on low voltage CFL bulbs??) - both of which would be coloured (red, yellow, etc). The effect would be less "fluid" and more "flicker".
> 
> Update: at this point, the fan (10") just does not seem to have the ummph to get enough CFMs up to the top of the tower and into the bowl. There is a small breeze (even after I channeled it), but not enough to lift the plastic flames. I think for now, I will just try adding some "glow" lighting to inside the urn and go with that.


 I have no idea how well it works with fans but we used to put another pump in line when pumping water to a fire uphill or a long ways. It would add more psi so what about another fan further up to see if it increases the cfm.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love the whole concept, your blown apart schematic is lovely. I like seeing the guts of things, it makes it all make sense. Can't wait to see the process of what you do.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

tjc67 said:


> I have no idea how well it works with fans but we used to put another pump in line when pumping water to a fire uphill or a long ways. It would add more psi so what about another fan further up to see if it increases the cfm.


Yes - i wonder if running them in parallel would increase the air flow at all?

At this stage, I now have all the foam glued with "Helfyr" on two opposing sides and a nordic cross on the other two (there is a bit of an oddity in the underlying framing that prevented me from putting the full width of the text on two sides, so I opted to put the emblem instead as it easily fits). The lighting is brighter in the photo than it appears in reality -- it actually looks pretty crisp and "hellish"!










The lighting is supplied by 2 med. red (13W) and 1 large yellow (23W) CFL lights. I will paint the interior reds and yellows as well and the inscriptions will have a thin layer of lexan covering them (on which I will spray/splatter some dark paint).


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Highest complements on your work


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic work Hellvin! Thanks for posting sketches...love to gather ideas for future builds. Looking forward to seeing finished product!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks again, and glad I could help Madmomma. The unit is now in for final painting and touch-up. I expect that I will post something in Showroom in the next day or two.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is the completed product. Although there is a 1.5" gap between the underside of the prop and the ground, there is hardly any "ground effect" lighting. I suppose that this is due maybe to the grass being too long?


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

I love this, was just wondering what one of those fire lights or similar lights we were seeing everywhere this year.... What would that look like as your interior lighting?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks great !!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome! Love the mausoleum too. Great job


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's awesome. I hate making tombstones and other scenery pieces....it's such a boring chore, so I have a healthy respect for folks who tackle these types of projects.


----------

